# hpt day 11 bfn



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi there...

well i was tossin n turning frm 3am so woke hubby up at 7am to do a hpt as i couldnt wait any longer, wish i hadnt botherd now as it was   havnt stopped crying   hubby said it may be 2 early! but whats the chances of getting a   on day 11 after e/t and then it changing?

love from a devastated lisa xxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Lisa,

FAR TOO EARLY.

Please don't get too upset. It takes a few days for the embie to implant so nothing will show up this soon.

Take Care and good luck in 5 days.

Fiona


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

fiona..
thanx hun, do u think i still have a chance? on my last tx i tested this early and got a bfp...but had m/c at 6 and half weeks.
love lisax xxxxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((lisalou))))))))))))) Hang in there!! It might've taken the embryo's a little longer to implant, which would result in a BFN at this point. You still have a few days to go, sweetie. Don't knock yourself down just yet!!! As long as theres no witch, theres hope!!!!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## RACHEL L (Jan 18, 2006)

Lisa,

Hang on in there honey, stranger things have happened!  It's horrendous isn't it.  Try to keep your sanity, mind you I don't know how!

Sending you   

Lots of love

Rachelxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

After all the reading I've done, I'd say there is a definite chance that you could still get a positive! Every pregnancy is different, your body may not be producing enough hcg's to be detected yet. Give it some time luv. This is why I'm scared to test early lol heck I'm scared to test at all! I think that once the embies go in, they should just stay there! Like I told my husband, what do they do? Get in there, take a look around and say "this place is a dump, look at that crappy wallpaper,  lets get out while we can?' lol


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

awww thanx girls...

i really hope there is still a chance, just read the leaflet frm hospital and it says it can take up till day 14 for embies 2 implant..oh please god!! im not religious but all i have done lately is pray 2 him upstairs  no sign of the wicked witch yet. i was gonna stay in bed all day 2day and   but ive decided 2 get up and keep busy, so just cleaning the house and hoping.
love 2 u all ...lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Lisalou 

Please don't give up, I tested negative on dpt 9, 10, 11 and then got a positive on day 12, I had a very slight bleed late at night dpt 11 and thought it was all over.  Looking back on my first cycle that was the same and I got a positive then too.  I have also read that it can take upto 12-14 days for the embryos to implant.

Love 

Harrietxxx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Lisalou!  Haven't you been listening to my demented rantings over the last couple of days   If you test before your test date you simply won't know whether or not to trust the answer. There's a reason the clinic suggests that you do it on the 6th, and that's to avoid all this heartache and stress    Those little embies have got another 5 days yet and these boards are full of people who've tested negative one day and positive the next!  

Good luck


----------



## helen70 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Lisalou
I dont want to give false optimism but I tested on day 11 after IVF and it was negative (I cried and told everyone it had failed). However when I tested on the correct date it was positive and I am now 13 weeks pregnant with twins
Good Luck


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Helen thank you for posting that!  You know I'm sitting here, watching other Feb 3'd testers already doing hpts and getting positive, positive, positive lol and I feel so bad thinking, god please let me be lucky like that! But also afraid of getting one and finding it say negative lol.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It could be way too early to test...without getting your hopes up, if you had late implantation then its highly likely that hpt would't detect hcg hormone...

Sending you lots of    

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

thanx all of u for ur support....still no af so im keeping my fingers crossed, i rang my clinic 2day and they said i was naughty 4 testing this early and 2 test again over the wkend. i really hope there is a change.
still thinking of u all that r still waiting 4 ur bfps and congrats 2 those that already have them.

love lisa xxxxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hiya...

on day 12 2day, just been 2 the loo and got a faint pinkish discharge (tmi) so maybe this is a sign af is coming!!  will do another hpt in morn.
love lisa xxxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you that the faint blood was only from implantation or something minor and not af coming!


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Lisalou,

Please don't give up yet.  It may well be implantation bleeding and that is why it showed negative on your test cause they were snuggled in yet!

Fingers crossed for you hun,

Love

Loobylou


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi LisaLou

I am due to test on Monday 6th. I did a test today (11 dpt) and it was negative, same as you. I will keep my fingers crossed for both of us as I know exactly what you are going through right now. I have all the same thoughts as well and have been feeling really down today thinking it's all failed.

Wishing you the best of luck and that the results will change to what we want them to be.

Best wishes

Heidi


----------

